

Top 5 Regrets People Have on Their Death Beds - jenne313
http://thenextweb.com/lifehacks/2011/05/31/the-top-5-regrets-people-make-on-their-deathbeds/

======
ary
Could we link to the full version instead?

[http://thenextweb.com/lifehacks/2011/05/31/the-
top-5-regrets...](http://thenextweb.com/lifehacks/2011/05/31/the-
top-5-regrets-people-make-on-their-deathbeds/?all=1)

